# AMC Paying Cadet Scheme



## Haider23 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have got 85% in matric & fsc. Kindly tell me the score required for PC seat (MBBS). P.S. I got 133 in NET2 is that enough?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope!

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## Awais Ahmed (Aug 25, 2014)

RDX, what kind of sentences we are supposed to make from words in personality test......(the 76 words in 10 secs)


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Awais Ahmed said:


> RDX, what kind of sentences we are supposed to make from words in personality test......(the 76 words in 10 secs)


Like;

If Word is--- Money
You can write "spent wisely"
Your sentences are not supposed to be grammatically correct but should be in a positive sense.

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

Can any one tell my chances of of admsn in AM college as pc?my aggregate is 82.636 nd merit no. is 522.my father is a retired army person.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

What are your marks in NET?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

153


----------



## Imra (May 11, 2015)

Hello.. I want to know about that my marks in Fsc part 1 are 417 and in matric 936 . I am applying as apaying cadet in AMC .is there any chance for me ? Please tell me


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Imra said:


> Hello.. I want to know about that my marks in Fsc part 1 are 417 and in matric 936 . I am applying as apaying cadet in AMC .is there any chance for me ? Please tell me


r u appling 4 army seat navy or air force?


----------



## Imra (May 11, 2015)

Army..


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ur marks in net?


----------

